# Critique Carma; entering USCA Breed Show



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

We will be attending the Regional Conformation show for a fun puppy rating in a few weeks. I would like to get some ideas on what we might be told about Carma's structure.

Coated female. Approaching 23 weeks old. 20" tall and about 33lbs. Honey Badger with a mouth missing half her teeth. 

Stack from yesterday. She is wearing a rolled leather collar somewhere in there.

6/1/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Head shots

5/31/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


5/31/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

No movement shots yet. Whenever I bend down to take the pictures, she comes running directly at me. I'll update if I can get some.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I know nothing about critiquing but she's beautiful and the honey badger comment is hilarious, lol.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> I know nothing about critiquing but she's beautiful and the honey badger comment is hilarious, lol.


LOL thanks!


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

That's so exciting that she'll be in a conformation show- Zar & I will be rooting for her!  Amazing that she's 20" already- the height standard for bitches is 22-24!! I like her leggy build - looks like she's built for speed unlike Zar the army tank!;-)


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kaiser is smitten 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm definitely not great at critiquing yet... but, I think she looks awesome! Such a beautiful girl with nice pigment. I like her top line for a pup of her age. Expression is strong and confident. From what I've seen in other pictures, she has very nice tight feet. Great ear set. For her age, I think they are very proportionate. Not bat ears. I like her front end... just seems right. Looks aligned properly. I'm still learning with all of the conformation things, so I'm sorry for not really having correct terms for it. Her legs are nice and thick. Good bone for a female. I think you stacked her well for a young pup.

I love her.... I think you two will do just fine! Good luck!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone! And I agree with you on those points Alyssa. She seems really balanced for her age in general. I'm scared about bringing a tiny, coated working line dog to a conformation show though


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

You may be surprised how well she does! It's worth a shot.... can't hurt anything! I'd love to have more going on here in Central FL for GSDs. It's so boring here for anyone who wants to explore dog venues and other sports. Storm probably wouldn't do well.. but it'd be fun to try out and get into the action! 

Carma's a cutie... hard not to fall in love with her!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> You may be surprised how well she does! It's worth a shot.... can't hurt anything! I'd love to have more going on here in Central FL for GSDs. It's so boring here for anyone who wants to explore dog venues and other sports. Storm probably wouldn't do well.. but it'd be fun to try out and get into the action!
> 
> Carma's a cutie... hard not to fall in love with her!


I figured, why the heck not? If anything, it'll be good experience. I have a bunch of friends going too, so I figured it'll be a fun time at the least. 

I don't know how you guys can train in that heat all the time! We had one hot say so far this season (like 85 degrees probably) and I thought I was going to die lol.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> I figured, why the heck not? If anything, it'll be good experience. I have a bunch of friends going too, so I figured it'll be a fun time at the least.
> 
> I don't know how you guys can train in that heat all the time! We had one hot say so far this season (like 85 degrees probably) and I thought I was going to die lol.


Yeah, might as well! That's how I see it. I'd go just for the fun and experience.

And trust me... it's bad. The heat is terrible here and training can be miserable. Most of the time we are in the kiddie pools or behind a fan in the car...... when it gets really bad, we just waste a lot of gas with the AC on . We don't trial during the summer, and we really don't train too often during the summer either. A lot of early mornings and sunset training. This past week we finally hit real "summer".... so far the dogs and I are not pleased. Every summer I threaten to move back to Upstate NY or Vermont again... that I'm done with FL. But then fall comes around, and all is ok again. Then the winter comes and I get to laugh while everyone is shoveling their cars out! 

It's an ongoing cycle....


----------

